

Can a Programmer be a Decent Graphic Designer? - Here's Some Tips - DarrenMills
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/58807/can-a-programmer-become-a-decent-graphic-designer

======
DarrenMills
There was another article I read a year or two ago about how the Designer /
Programmer was the elusive holy grail for many companies. I can't seem to find
that article, but I figured this had some solid advice. As a designer that
struggles to program, rather than vice versa, there are some solid tips here.

